# North Stonington CT! loader/ skid steer with push box+ operator needed to sub



## CoastalSnow&Ice (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking for RELIABLE, hardworking and experienced operator with own wheel loader or Skid Steer with push box to operate at a 7.5 acre site in North Stonington, CT.

Will pay hourly rate based on experance. 
I'm thinking around $70per hour to start depending on size of equipment.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

im from westerly where is the site located


----------

